# CPU upgrade recommendations for a Dell



## shaunwales (Mar 4, 2009)

I would really like a new CPU for my Dell Dimension C521. Not the greatest of computers around I know  I made the mistake of getting a Dell, but also getting a low-profile Dell.

I need some suggestions from the the experts on here about CPU's.

*Here are the specs for my system*:

Dell Dimension C521 
AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3200+ 2GHz 
2.5GB RAM 
128mb ATI Radeon X1300 Low profile card (ordered a XFX HD 4350 512MB which should be delivered Wednesday)

Motherboard 
Dell - Phoenix - Award WorkstationBIOS v6.00PG 
Package: *Socket AM2* (940)
Model: 0HY175 A03
Chipset: NVIDIDA GeForce 6150 Rev: A2
Southbridge: NVIDIA nForce 410/430 MCP


I know the Athlon X2 4000+ will work on my system but I'm hoping to get something a little better than this if it's compatible.

So I need your help in choosing a CPU that will be compatible with my system.

I read on another forum that these CPU's worked on the C521 'apparently'

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/140713
and someone had this
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/125202

I don't want to risk getting a CPU which could cause potential problems for me in terms of compatibility. 

My power supply sucks as well, only 280W.

Any help will be much appreciated. I'm trying to upgrade to run games better and to be able to run some games that I probably cannot run now.


----------



## shaunwales (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone? I would just like a confirmation of a Athlon X2 CPU will work on my Dell C521 that's better than the 4000+ one. If not I better get a 4000+ one?

Any replies are greatly appreciated.


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

shaunwales said:


> *Here are the specs for my system*:
> 
> Dell Dimension C521
> AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3200+ 2GHz
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Couple of notes: for the video card alone - Minimum Power Supply Requirement: 300 Watt - according to manufacturer. So your PC may not even start or crash all the time once you do have it.

Look here to calculate your PSU requirements - 
When it gives u a figure, add about 40% on top to allow for age, inefficiency, etc

As for CPU, the 4000 is a decent CPU as far as i know


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

download and run Cpu-z .............. then paste the cpu tab in here for evaluation


you need to find the exact AMD model info of the cpu you have ......... (FSB / 65 0r 90nm / and stock voltage of the cpu) then you can move up in speed as far as you want as long as the socket / cpu die size / and voltage & wattage remain the same .........otherwise you will need help from bios upgrades and those arent available .............. I "suspect" you can go as high as 6000+


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I don't think you'll see a lot of difference going from a X1300 to a HD 4350

As for the CPU I've heard the x2 6000 will work but with the slim case heat is an issue I think I would go with the x2 5400 or x2 5600. The C521 did ship with a x2 5600 in the UK


----------



## shaunwales (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi asidman, yes the GPU is a risk with power but no problems so far. I needed the extra memory to run games that required 512mb.

*Everyone else*:










Appreciate the replies, any other info needed please ask.

Thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The WRENCH is right on the spot .................. get the AMD 5600 X2 its much faster than your 4000 X2 and it isnt the blast furnace the 6000 X2 is.

the 5600 consumes 89 watt

the 6000 consumes 125 watts ................. thats a big diff in HEAT


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

The 6000 does come in a 89w version but at the moment they are hard to find I know newegg is out of them


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Doby is their 89watt version still 90nm die ? I know they also have some 65nm versions but those are not going to work on his existing bios ?????


----------



## shaunwales (Mar 4, 2009)

So I need a 90nm CPU yes? then the only 5600+ I can find are 65nm

I'm confused


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try this one it's 89w> http://www.lhdigital.co.uk/product_info.php?language=en&currency=GBP&products_id=13588
Part # ADA5600CZBOX 

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Athlon 64 X2 5600+ - ADA5600IAA6CZ (ADA5600CZBOX).html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

linderman said:


> Doby is their 89watt version still 90nm die ? I know they also have some 65nm versions but those are not going to work on his existing bios ?????


http://www.cpu-world.com/info/AMD/AMD_Athlon_64_X2.html


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Thats sweet, WRENCH


this would be a super choice too .................. the heat should be livable too 

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Athlon 64 X2 6000+ - ADA6000IAA6CZ (ADA6000CZBOX).html


splitting hairs at this point ................... the 5400 / 5600 / 6000 are all wayyyyy better choices as long as you dont get one of the 125 watt dragon breath cpu's


and as long as you dont grab a 65nm cpu you will be fine .............. those run off different voltage specs


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

this is a 5600 with 90nm die (windsor core) the brisbane is 65nm

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Athlon 64 X2 5600+ - ADA5600IAA6CZ (ADA5600CZBOX).html


----------



## shaunwales (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay thanks for the help guys


----------



## djferrick (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi. Been reading with interest and just wanted to ask as I am in the same boat in that I have a c521 from 2006 with an amd 3200+ processor which I would like to upgrade to an 89w windsor 6000 x2. My mobo however is slightly different to the above user it's the 0UT226. Seeing as the 3200+ has tdp of 62w acc to wikipedia










will the heatsink on the back of the orleans processor work ? Or will I need to use an aftermarket ? If so any recommendations. 

Also running an Asus EAH4550 512MB ddr3 card don't know if that makes a difference

on the chipset it says multi processor : no. Will this be a problem ?










Here's my cpu - z which you can see looks exactly the same:










thanks for any input. i have upgraded the bios to 1.1.11


BTW anyone looking for an 89w 6000 x2 windsor in the uk can find one here

http://www.idealo.co.uk/compare/797...00-ee-tray-sockel-am2-90nm-ada6000iaa6cz.html


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your board requires a 90nm die cpu .............. I think those are all 125watt ? Windsor Core

The AMD 600X2 that is 89watts is the Brisbane ....... but its 65nm die ......... which is a completly diff voltage 


your bios is only going to support 90nm cpu's


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

as for the heat sink ............. dell boards use a funky heatsink .............. you might have a struggle keeping things cool enough in that cramped case using a heat sink that was meant for a 3200+ cpu................


IMHO your best bet would be new cpu / now motherboard and new case


----------



## djferrick (Mar 28, 2009)

linderman said:


> this would be a super choice too .................. the heat should be livable too
> 
> 
> splitting hairs at this point ................... the 5400 / 5600 / 6000 are all wayyyyy better choices as long as you dont get one of the 125 watt dragon breath cpu's


this is the advice you give to the other user. I have found a 89w 90nm chip as shown in the link at the bottom of my previous post. Is there anyway I can get it to work ? The other chap has the same processor as myself an orleans which would run at 62w as per wiki.... so somewhat confused by conflicting advice ? Thanks for the reply


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All the ones in your link I see in the link are 125w versions that won't work.


----------



## djferrick (Mar 28, 2009)

from the ad:

Description/Details: CPU/Processor / CPU: Athlon 64 X2 / Package: Tray / Socket: Sockel AM2 / Clock Speed: 3,000 Mhz / Processor Type: Dual-Core / Core Processor: Windsor / Front Side Bus: 1,000 MHz / L2 Cache: 2 x 1,024 KB / Voltage: 1.25 V / Suitable for: AMD Systems / *TDP: 89 Watt */ Manufacturing Process: 90 nm

am i missing something ?

Also if i run the machine with side panel off will that reduce temp signifigantly ?

cheers


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your link is very hard to discern what you are looking at ............?


I am of the gut feeling ............any 90nm cpu which has an operating voltage the same as your current cpu will work ........... you do however run the risk of the bios not identifying it correctly, but "usually" the speed will be correct............

its a crap shoot .......... IMHO .......... roll the dice .......... if a new cpu doesnt work then time for a new motherboard and case ............ that will work

why suffer from a computer spec that doesnt meet your needs ?


----------



## djferrick (Mar 28, 2009)

this is what I want eventually but wondering if I wait wether the i7 will come down in price. This does seem like a hellof a good deal though: http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?BB-920P3G

If I wait a while and just upgrade the processor on my dell that should keep me going for a while. 

Thanks again for all advice.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

djferrick said:


> this is what I want eventually but wondering if I wait wether the i7 will come down in price. This does seem like a hellof a good deal though: http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?BB-920P3G
> 
> If I wait a while and just upgrade the processor on my dell that should keep me going for a while.
> 
> Thanks again for all advice.



I think you will be very satisfied with the 6000X2 cpu you picked out ........ just verify that the voltage specs are the same as the one you are replacing ...........I think they are .........if the "other" poster was advised to run that cpu ..............I have faith you can also

then begin saving for a new build budget; say a year from now


as for that bare bone kit .................. I dont like any kits that dont give motherboard model and ram stick model .................you CANT shop by price alone unless you want a heaping dose of dissatisfaction in the long run.


----------



## djferrick (Mar 28, 2009)

well after all that it still ran too hot. PC Wizard and speedfan were reporting 75 - 78 degrees while idling and the fan became really loud. Not a good sign. Put the old 3200+ back in and she's running normally. Oh well what a pity nevermind. Damn dell.

Oh yeah it kept asking me for a file called amdk8.sys which i never found could this have caused the issue ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The temp sounds like a voltage issue the amdk8.sys is the CPU windows driver file should be on the XP disk.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The temp sounds like a voltage issue the amdk8.sys is the CPU windows driver file should be on the XP disk.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

check that temp and voltages in the bios readings ?


----------



## MikeLeonard (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello! I just joined these forums so that I could contribute to this thread.

I recently upgraded my Dell C521 with the AMD Athlon 64 x2 6000+ Brisbane. It wasn't without issues, but I got it working for the most part. It is a 89W, 65nm CPU in a 0UT226 motherboard.

My full story is posted here.

At first, the system would hang after awhile and I suspected heat issues, but the numbers appeared "fine" at 35°C idle, and 60°C stressed. I have a tri-boot system: XP, Vista, and Ubuntu. All 3 OS's would eventually hang when idle. (I knew it had to be a low-level thing: Linux almost never seizes up!)

Long story short, the latest BIOS I can find, v1.1.11, doesn't properly handle the Cool'n'Quiet features of the 6000+. As soon as I disabled that in the BIOS, the CPU works perfectly fine (and fast) in all 3 OS's.

Unfortunately, it does run a bit hotter now, and so the fan is a bit louder. I'm currently looking for a non-Dell BIOS (Phoenix-Award?) for my system that fully supports the 6000+. The current BIOS does recognize the CPU properly, but this has different steps for the multiplier/voltage than the 3200+ I took out. I'm not going to hold me breath waiting for Dell to release an updated BIOS.

By the way, the amdk8.sys driver is included in the AMD driver bundle available at AMD's website.

Good luck!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Thank-you much very for sharing; it all helps! ray:


----------



## MikeLeonard (Apr 20, 2009)

djferrick said:


> well after all that it still ran too hot. PC Wizard and speedfan were reporting 75 - 78 degrees while idling and the fan became really loud. Not a good sign. Put the old 3200+ back in and she's running normally. Oh well what a pity nevermind. Damn dell.
> 
> Oh yeah it kept asking me for a file called amdk8.sys which i never found could this have caused the issue ?


Did you thoroughly clean off the old, and apply new high-quality thermal grease? After my first CPU swap-out, I learned that this is very important for proper cooling.


----------

